# Ok, here is my second 4 minutes of fame.



## Alan Sweet (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm the one on the left..

http://www.abc3340.com/Clip/11669490/alan-sweet#.VZ_8d5Noing.facebook

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2015)

A celebrity in our midst! Very cool! Congrats on the free marketing! Hope it paid off for you. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats Alan ! A lot of very nice looking pieces displayed ! What did you end up leaving behind with your hostess ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 10, 2015)

Sweet! <- how's that for a pun?

I just liked your fb page. Didn't realize you had one


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 10, 2015)

@manbuckwal I left her a pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wahoo for you Alan. Great looking pieces.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2015)

Very cool! I'll bet they swarm you at the market after such a nice segment on TV.


----------



## CWS (Jul 10, 2015)

very impressive!
Curt


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats Alan, you got some great advertising in on that one!


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2015)

Way cool Alan, I imagine you'll pick up a ton of business from that. That Zebrawood mirror is very nice!! Tony


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm glad you told us which one you were. .lol. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice.
It did only take a few seconds for the angle change and find out I was not watching "Talk Obama"


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2015)

So glad I saw this finally. Great advertisement! Alan that woman did a great job with the interview not hurrying you up and stepping all over you like so many presenters do. I would have gifted her a bangle or something of her choice. You also did a great job being interviewed.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 12, 2015)

@Kevin, just prior to the interview, she asked if I had any ebony pens. Her name is Ebony, so after the show I gave her a Designer Pen done in Ebony. She seemed to like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

